# blinking lights!



## pirate_paddler (Jan 19, 2012)

I am currently using an Exo terra solar glow 125W bulb in my beardie viv. it is in a ceramic holder and attached to a timer. i am on my second bulb now with the first one lasting just under a year and working fine throughout until one day when it turned off as any other bulb does when its finished. 

this bulb has been in for around 5 or 6 months now i think and in that time it was worked fine however yesterday and today it has been randomly dimming right down before going off and then after a few seconds starting up like it does in the morning (staring off dim and getting brighter) when its on it seems fine and is still kicking out the heat and light. the beardies do look confused!

i am fairly sure there isn't a problem with the timer as i have anther regular bulb (for the African pygmy hedgehog) on the same timer and that stays on throughout)

anyone else have the same/similar problem? if so what did you do?

I have picked up another bulb and may try that tomorrow but would like advice if anyone has any.

thanks in advance


----------



## pirate_paddler (Jan 19, 2012)

mmm no response! well never mind i managed to sort it out on my own! 

If anyone else has the same problem i have included a highly technical step by step explanation of what i did to fix it: 

1) turn off at the socket
2) wait for the bulb to cool 
3) unscrew the bulb from the holder
4) give the bulb a wipe
5) give the holder a wipe
6) re-screw bulb back into the holder
7) turn on at the socket
8) enjoy your fully working light :2thumb:!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Didn't notice this when you posted it, the forst thing to do is always check the contacts, 9 times out of 10 the problem will be there, and simply cleaning them, maybe bending them slightly so they make better contact, will usually cure it. It's worth keeping a normal domestic bulb handy that you can swap for the Solar Glow, it may help to eliminate or confirm a problem with the bulb itself.


----------

